

Ask HN: Materials science collaboration software? - flybrand

Do you know of any collaboration software / web service for materials science businesses?<p>- I run the US sales and marketing for a materials science company.
- We need some sort of software collaboration tool that helps us track materials science samples.
- Yes, we've STFW.
- We make 200 - 400 samples per year for customers, almost all technical textiles.  It could be an A4 sheet to 1.6 meters wide x 2 kilometers in length.
- Our customers will then test, evaluate and modify the materials, which they will then share with their customers... (turtles all the way down)
- I'd be willing to pay for this by the month (if we were SFDC users, it could be a plug-in, but we are not).
- I've seen similar attempts at life science products - but nothing that has been close enough to merit an attempt to modify.
- We've had custom builds done in the past (RoR, .net, etc.), but this seems like it would be useful to groups beyond ourselves.<p>Any leads are greatly appreciated.  And yes, if someone was looking for an initial customer, we could be that group.
======
danwolff
<http://hubzero.org> is just a suggestion. See the nano science implementation
at nanohub.org

